# Talk, Discussion, Question and Answer, Interviews



## truckle

Hello!

I need to get these translated into Tagalog:

      Talk
Talk with Demonstration(s)
Talk with Interview(s)
Talk with Demonstration(s) and   Interview(s)
Questions and Answers
Questions and Answers with   Demonstration(s)
Questions and Answers with Interview(s)
Questions and Answers with   Demonstration(s) and Interview(s)
Discussion
Discussion with Demonstration(s)
Discussion with Interview(s)
Discussion with Demonstration(s) and   Interview(s)

I don't know any Tagalog, but I can tell you that the translations should be using deriatives of these phrases:

Pahayag
Tanong-Sagot
Pagtalakay
Pagtatanghal at Interbyu

If you have a few minutes to help me, I would be most grateful!

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## DotterKat

Are you required to use the Tagalog words and phrases you listed? I ask because I wouldn't use some of them in the translation. Here are my suggestions in red:




truckle said:


> *Talumpati *[/B]
> Talk with Demonstration(s) *Talumpati at Pagpapaliwanag*
> Talk with Interview(s) *Talumpati at (mga) Panayam*
> Talk with Demonstration(s) and   Interview(s) *Talumpati, Pagpapaliwanag at (mga) Panayam*
> Questions and Answers *Pagtatanong at mga Kasagutan*
> Questions and Answers with   Demonstration(s) *Pagtatanong, mga Kasagutan at Pagpapaliwanag*
> Questions and Answers with Interview(s) *Pagtatanong, mga Kasagutan at (mga) Panayam*
> Questions and Answers with   Demonstration(s) and Interview(s) *Pagtatanong, mga Kasagutan, Pagpapaliwanag at (mga) Panayam*
> Discussion *Pagtatalakay*
> Discussion with Demonstration(s) *Pagtatalakay at Pagpapaliwanag*
> Discussion with Interview(s) *Pagtatalakay at (mga) Panayam*
> Discussion with Demonstration(s) and   Interview(s) *Pagtatalakay, Pagpapaliwanag at (mga) Panayam*



Note that:
*Talumpati* can mean a speech, talk, discourse, etc. Your suggested word *pahayag* refers more to a proclamation so I wouldn't use that, unless that is exactly what you mean.
Strictly speaking, *pagpapaliwanag *means explanation. However, I think you mean the demonstration of a device or process to an audience, or the explanation of how something works. You could use demonstrasyon, but besides sounding too much like a borrowed word, it is often used in the context of rallies or riots. Pagpapakita is another possibility (to show something), but that word is often used in the context of ghostly apparitions. In the end, I think pagpapaliwanag (explanation) ought to fit the bill.
Your suggested phrase *tanong-sagot* (for questions and answers) is understandable and would be acceptable in a pinch or if you are limited to the number of characters you can write, but it sounds crude.
You can use either *panayam* or *pakikipagpanayam* for interview. Yes, *interbyu* is acceptable but I prefer to avoid borrowed words whenever I can.


----------



## truckle

Hello

Thanks for your suggestions and information. It is appreciated. In this instance I have to use the terms provided because they are the ones already used by my Tagalog audience (it is a long story) ...

It is possible for you to alter yours to suite? Otherwise, I will only confuse my users because my program will say one thing, but their paperwork/instructions (from another source - out of my hands) will say another.


----------



## DotterKat

In that case:

Talk = Pahayag
Demonstration = Pagtatanghal
Interview = Interbyu
Questions and Answers = Tanong-Sagot
Discussion = Pagtalakay

Just combine the above to make up the phrases you need, in the same fashion I did in my first post.
In addition to my previous comments, I also would not use pagtatanghal for demonstration as it (pagtatanghal) is normally used in the context of a show - a song, dance or other similar entertainment-type of performance. Again, unless that is exactly the type of demonstration being contemplated.


----------



## truckle

Actually, it is a kind of show. Since this is in the context of a meeting.

I have taken the text and come up with this:

Talk
Pahayag

Talk with Demonstration(s)
Pahayag at Pagtatanghal

Talk with Interview(s) 
Pahayag at (mga) Interbyu

Talk with Demonstration(s) and Interview(s) 
Pahayag, Pagtatanghal at (mga) Interbyu

Questions and Answers 
Tanong-Sagot

Questions and Answers with Demonstration(s)
Tanong-Sagot at Pagtatanghal

Questions and Answers with Interview(s) 
Tanong-Sagot at (mga) Interbyu

Questions and Answers with Demonstration(s) and Interview(s) 
Tanong-Sagot, Pagtatanghal at (mga) Interbyu

Discussion 
Pagtalakay

Discussion with Demonstration(s) 
Pagtalakay at Pagtatanghal

Discussion with Interview(s) 
Pagtalakay at (mga) Interbyu

Discussion with Demonstration(s) and Interview(s) 
Pagtalakay, Pagtatanghal at (mga) Interbyu

Have I copy/pasted correctly?

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, you did.
All the phrases are grammatically correct and adequate, though you may want to lose the parentheses in your final text.  I think it would be safe to assume that the plural form for some of the nouns would be acceptable. I am assuming that there would be a series of interviews and demonstrations per session, or that there would be several of these over the course of a few days.


----------



## truckle

Yes. Correct. Thanks for your help ...


----------

